# What's in your computer junk?



## acd (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking for an SFF-8087 cable, found this instead.



Antediluvian IDE disk? I wonder what's on it. Fortunately, I found a Promise IDE host adapter with it, but alas, no cable.

What random computer bits do you have lying around you should have tossed long ago?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 28, 2013)

This is just within arms reach. I'm packing to move, so I've a lot of stuff in bags and other boxes. Crappy photos because I misinterpreted the 'scan' feature of the Google Drive app on my S3. It uploaded the image as a PDF, so I took a screenshot of that... Crap quality:



Pretty sure the drives are all failed. Been years since I've hooked them up. Should probably hook them up to something and see. Probably would cringe at music I listened to 10 years ago in High School.


----------



## drmike (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh I have a large rubbermaid tub of wifi stuff... Mostly B...

A $15k when knew load balancer. 

A touchscreen "tablet" circa 2003 I guess.   

Lots of stuff. That is just in this office.  My others have way more.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

I've got some DIMM sticks, a 133mhz Pentium, and a bigfoot within reach.  Gods only know what I still have in storage.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah, so it's not just me that finds it nigh on impossible to throw away old computer 'kit'


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a few things i threw in a pile sitting around.. have allot more in boxes :/


----------



## bizzard (Aug 28, 2013)

I have few CRT monitors lying around, all working, somewhat 10-15 years old. All the damaged computer parts, I have dumped in my cousin's computer shop. They break things and use as spare parts. Also, have a P4 system, running transmission all the time, scheduled to download all stuffs that my team is interested after the office hours and also keeping a local backup of our git repo.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 28, 2013)

drives, cables, boards, yolks, ram, etc.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 28, 2013)

You guys are all amateurs, where are the RLL drives and XT's


----------



## rds100 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey, while i worked at a local university i had some microVAX systems to play with. WORKING microVAX systems. I even installed NetBSD on one of them. Recompiling the kernel took 2 days


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

You forget the rest of us weren't alive in the 40s, suh >_>


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Aug 28, 2013)

I got rid of about 30 hard drives that were all smaller than 75GB a few months ago.


----------



## pcan (Aug 28, 2013)

mitgib said:


> You guys are all amateurs, where are the RLL drives and XT's


In the basement, togheter with some 8'' floppy drives and a few odd things such as the Ericsson Portable computer with 7'' plasma screen and built-in thermal printer.

In a previous house, I filled the garage with (working) datacenter junk at the point that the car could not enter anymore (2 DEC microvax systems with VT320 terminals and a full set of VMS documentation in orange binders, 1 Honeywell microcomputer, assorted workstations (HP/Apollo/Sony NeWS), disk packs, 8'' CDC hard drives with SMD interface, lots of 5.25'' MFM and SCSI Maxtor and CDC drives.

Cleared most of this mess now, but I can't drop the habit to keep totally useless computing devices that most people will immediately put into the trash.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Aug 28, 2013)

Great topic, subscribed.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 28, 2013)

Let see i got 2x evga nvidia 560ti's, 1x evga nvidia 650, amd cpu fan for fx-series, 2x 2 gig ddr2-667 sticks, Intel Q9400 CPU and Asus MB, Some kind of PSU 650w brand new.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you be willing to sell one of the 560ti's or the 650?


----------



## Tactical (Aug 28, 2013)

Always looking to get rid to buy more! Well i won't tell the wife this time!


----------



## fisle (Aug 29, 2013)

hmm I got two Geforce 6600GT with Zalman coolers, ddr1 ram sticks, i3-540 cpu, low profile cpu cooler, few 20-40GB IDE harddrives, old ADSL modem/routers, two 17" CRTs I'm not using anymore and that's pretty much it.

The other CRT reaches better resolution than my 22" LCD  ^_^ 1600x1200 vs 1680x1050


----------



## jarland (Aug 29, 2013)

mitgib said:


> You guys are all amateurs, where are the RLL drives and XT's


At the city dump where they belong 


I saw how my grandparents never threw anything away and when I was a kid I promised myself to always be the opposite. If it has sentimental value, back up a photo of if before you throw it away


----------



## mitgib (Aug 29, 2013)

jarland said:


> I saw how my grandparents never threw anything away and when I was a kid I promised myself to always be the opposite. If it has sentimental value, back up a photo of if before you throw it away


I stayed at my grandparents one winter while they were in Florida, some of the canned goods I found in the cupboard were ready for the museum.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I stayed at my grandparents one winter while they were in Florida, some of the canned goods I found in the cupboard were ready for the museum.


I probably have some those around here.   You don't store things for oops, look at what happened situations?

I know the grandparents did.


----------



## Alto (Aug 29, 2013)

I've just cleaned out some cupboards as i'm having a new set of fitted wardrobes installed, and I found a near mint, boxed HP iPaq  2210 PDA, with a 4GB CF drive and a Wifi SDIO card.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 29, 2013)

I like to hoard old RAM, that's about it.

It's always fun getting an old server with 2 of the 16 slots used, filling it up, and enjoying something 13 years old running a modern linux distro smoothly. lol


----------



## blergh (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah, i have too much old junk. 386's, DX's and heaps of dvd/cd-roms and old ass-mobo's and not to mention the kilos of old PC3200-RAM.


----------



## Eric1212 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a closet full of "computer junk". I feel the need to keep ALL of it 

Sorry the photos are blurry -- couldn't see what I was doing. 

Preview of one box that contains desktop/server/workstation components (this one hasn't been sorted yet  )



I use drawers stacked in the closet to organize each component into categories:



Edit: Found some old 128MB RAM with a $78 price tag on each module..... ouch.


----------



## billingspc (Sep 1, 2013)

Stumbled across a few of our old IBM thinkpads that were "Designed for Windows 95" and were about 5 in thick lol. Wish I would have kept one to take a picture of compared to my macbook lol.


----------

